# Pros and cons of aluminum and stainless outter lips ?????



## dubdriver808 (Sep 22, 2006)

Looking to buy bbs lips but dont know wat to get I know the aluminumis cheaper but how will it hold up and its lighter stainless is a lil more pricey. Wat are ur takes based on experience. This will be my first time to rebuild a bbs. And I want mines to last for as lomg as I wamt them too....:snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

The Aluminum will last a lift time if you do not hit a curb and the stainless are much more expensive and harder to find.


----------



## dubdriver808 (Sep 22, 2006)

I know tuner shop carries the stainless I just wanted some input.. Cuz here in hawaii potholes up the yin yang.....


----------



## nobug (Aug 10, 2003)

Can't see aluminum standing up to this  
I went with the stainless radinox lips for mine. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWjb0T2V8yg&feature=related 

or this 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5bw-C6NSrg&feature=related


----------



## dubdriver808 (Sep 22, 2006)

nobug said:


> Can't see aluminum standing up to this
> I went with the stainless radinox lips for mine.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWjb0T2V8yg&feature=related
> ...


 NICE!!!!


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

also stainless lips dont need polish as frequently.


----------

